# holters



## cynthiaj54 (Jun 4, 2008)

I was under the impression when billing the professional component of the halter it should be the date of service.  I have one office billing the date he reads it. 
Thanks


----------



## cynthiaj54 (Jun 4, 2008)

*holters again*

Ok also if the holter was for 48 or 72 hours do I bill the 93233 with 3 units and the date range? For example 01/01-01/03?  I am billing the professional portion only as they are applied at the hospital. Thanks


----------



## dani5042 (Jun 4, 2008)

We always bill the actual dates of service and multiply the units by each 24hr period so for 48=2 units and 72=3 units like you said.

Danielle


----------



## Davistm (Jun 13, 2008)

You'll need to do some research on correct coding for Holter monitors and then watch your claims with monitoring in excess of 24 hours for denials.  Some payers, including some Medicare Carriers and A/B MACs, want "extended" monitoring billed on two lines of the claim with different DOS; some want one line with two units and a date range. Some will only pay for one unit no matter what you do.  Check with your payers.

Terry


----------

